# Internet-Ausweispflicht



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. Juli 2010)

Der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) hat  eine Ausweispflicht für das Internet gefordert. Sie ist Teil eines  15-Punkte-Sofortprogramms im Kampf gegen Netz-Kriminalität, das der  Verband der Bundesregierung vorgelegt hat. Der BDK-Vorsitzende Klaus Jansen sagte dazu  der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung : "Was wir brauchen, ist ein  verlässlicher Identitätsnachweis im Netz. Wer das Internet für Käufe,  Online-Überweisungen, andere Rechtsgeschäfte oder Behördengänge nutzen  will, sollte sich zuvor bei einer staatlichen Stelle registrieren lassen  müssen." Jansen forderte die schwarz-gelbe Bundesregierung auf,  endlich "Verkehrsregeln" für das Internet zu schaffen: "Inzwischen steht  das Gewaltmonopol des Staates auf dem Spiel." Das Internet habe sich  zum größten Tatort der Welt entwickelt, und die Bundesregierung verharre  immer noch in der Zuschauerrolle. "Kompetenzgerangel, Unvermögen und  Blauäugigkeit führen zu unfassbarem Politik-Versagen."
Die  Kriminalbeamten verlangen auch klare "gesetzliche Befugnisse für offene  und verdeckte Ermittlungen im Internet, speziell in sozialen Netzwerken  wie Facebook, SchülerVZ oder Twitter". Zudem solle die Polizei das Recht  bekommen, "Trojaner, Viren und Schadprogramme von privaten Rechnern  entfernen zu dürfen", die zuvor von Kriminellen unbemerkt gekapert  worden seien. "Gegenwärtig gibt es hier eine riesige rechtliche  Grauzone", kritisierte Jansen. Es sei zudem dringend erforderlich, "Spezialeinheiten für Computerkriminalität" in jeder Polizeibehörde  einzurichten.
Jansens Verband hält es für unverzichtbar, "flächendeckend Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften für Netz-Kriminalität  einzurichten". Ferner verlangen die Kriminalbeamten den Aufbau eines  nationalen Internet-Zentrums beim Bundeskriminalamt, in dem alle Fäden  aus den Bundesländern zusammenlaufen und Spezialisten ein tägliches  Lagebild erstellen. Jansen: "Attacken auf die digitale Infrastruktur des  Landes können sich ähnlich verheerend auswirken wie atomare Angriffe."


 Nachzulesen unter Kriminalbeamte für Internet-Ausweispflicht - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland


Was haltet ihr von der geforderten Internet-Ausweispflicht? Sinnvolles Mittel zur Bekämpfung von Internetkriminalität, oder doch einfach nur Staatsüberwachung?


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

Überwachungsstaat - mehr brauch ich ja wohl nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Ich finde, das Internet sollte eine gewisse Anonymität behalten.
Es ist zwar gut, wenn man sich ausweisen kann, z.B. um im PCGHX-Marktplatz oder bei eBay vertrauenswürdiger zu wirken, aber zur Pflicht sollte es nicht werden.
Nicht jede Seite soll meine Identität, incl. Adresse, erfahren. Und nicht jeder soll erfahren, auf welche Seiten ich gehe. Es ist nicht gut, wenn YouPorn Millionen von User-Adressen aus Ausweisen sammeln kann.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

Ich fände eine nachweisliche Alterskontrolle angebracht. Pornoseiten die jedes Kind finden und ansehen kann, Geschäfte die getätigt werden ohne das man dazu eigentlich berechtigt ist, wie es ja hier auf dem Marktplatz oft passiert.... da gehört Kontrolle rein. 

Aber das hier Vieren auf den Rechnern von der Polizei entfernt werden dürfen, damit Zugang auf diese Rechner erwirken können, das ist ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. Juli 2010)

> Zudem solle die  Polizei das Recht  bekommen, "Trojaner, Viren und Schadprogramme von  privaten Rechnern  entfernen zu dürfen



wenn die dann die dinger einfach so entfernen dürfen, werden die mit sicherheit auch später ganz andere dinger entfernen (Warez und co.)



> Attacken auf die digitale Infrastruktur des  Landes können sich ähnlich  verheerend auswirken wie atomare Angriffe.



was für ein dummer vergleich. bei einer Atombombe werden  über 100.000 menschen getötet und gebiete über jahrzehnte atomar verstrahlt. mir wäre nicht bekannt das bei z.b. einem einwöchigem internetausfall die o.g. sachen eintreten


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. Juli 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Pornoseiten die jedes Kind finden und ansehen kann


 Genau diese Seiten wie zb. _piiiiiiiieeeeeeep_ usw. stammen aus dem Ausland (Amerika) und die Deutsche Gesetzgebung dürfte die Betreiber, kaum interessieren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich fände eine nachweisliche Alterskontrolle angebracht. Pornoseiten die jedes Kind finden und ansehen kann, Geschäfte die getätigt werden ohne das man dazu eigentlich berechtigt ist


So schlimm, wie alle immer behaupten, ist das nicht. Ich war auch schon mit 14 auf FSK18-Seiten unterwegs, es hat mir nicht geschadet. Mit 15 habe ich im Marktplatz eines Forums Crysis gekauft, auch nicht schlimm.
Ich habe schon mit gefaktem Geburtsdatum bei Shops bestellt, die eigentlich erst ab 18 versenden (nein, keine Sexshops, ganz normale Gebrauchsgegenstände). Ich habe, wie man es eben macht, sofort überwiesen. Die Ware kam an, der Verkäufer hat Gewinn gemacht, niemandem wurde geschadet. Das wäre mit Alterskontrolle nicht möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2010)

Einerseits hilft das natürlich im Einzelfall, einen Betrug oder ähnliches zu verhindern. Auf der anderen Seite: wer betrügen WILL, kann auch andere Wege finden. Und wer zB per Versandhandel telefonisch bestellt, muss sich ja auch nicht vorher irgendwo registriert haben - das ist an sich Sache des Shops, ob er vor einem Geschäft ne Ausweiskontrolle haben will oder nicht. 

Das sollte IMHO eher ne freiwillige Sache sein, damit beide Seiten eine gewisse Sicherheit haben, und zB bei ebay fänd ich es an sich selbstverständlich, dass man da nur Handeln darf, wenn man sich einmal per Ausweis angemeldet und identifiziert hat. Das schützt zwar nicht vor accoun-klau, aber man weiß, dass idR der Ebay-User greifbar sein wird im Streifall. Oder wenn einer, der nen Shop eröffnet, sich irgendwo auch mal ausweist, um die Genehmigung zu bekommen, ist erst recht eigentlich ein "muss" - ein Betrüger wird aber einfach nen Shop online stellen und solang abkassieren, bis es einer anzeigt und die Seite dichtgemacht wird - da nutzt es rein gar nix, dass der sich eigentlich hätte ausweisen müssen vor Gründung des Shops... 

Mit Überwachung hat das btw rein gar nix zu tun. Es doch nicht darum, bei jedem Vorgang das ganze über eine Behörde abzuwickeln oder so was... ^^ 


Das ganze wird aber eh nix, denn wie will man denn das gesamte Internet kontrollieren, ob sich da alle dran halten? Man könnte höchstens ne "Strafe" einführen, wenn sich einer nicht dran hält und der andere Beteiligte dann petzt...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das schützt zwar nicht vor accoun-klau


eBay könnte die Möglichkeit bieten, sich mit dem RFID-Ausweis einzuloggen und die Identität bei jedem Kauf/Gebot/Einstellung erneut zu überprüfen.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

@Grell_Sutcliff
Das lässt sich regeln, kein Ding. 

@Jever_Pilsener
es hat schon gründe warum Minderjährige bestimmte Dinge nicht dürfen. Es hat dir nicht geschadet, zugegeben, mir auch nicht, aber ich kenne genug Kinder die völlig überfordert mit vielen Dingen sind. Ich bin voll dafür das man mehr auf Alterskontrolle achtet. 

Was Geschäfte betrifft, man ist als Minderjähriger nicht voll Geschäftsfähig, gesetzlich. Wenn da was schief läuft und du z.B. bei einem 14 Jährigen etwas kaufen willst, 300€ überweist, und er dir nichts liefert... rate mal wer der Dumme ist. Das Kind nicht. Und die Eltern kann man auch nicht direkt Haftbar machen. 

Ich bin für eine generelle Alterskontrolle. Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht mal wie man hier auf dem Marktplatz zulassen kann das Kinder größere Geschäfte tätigen dürfen ohne das die Eltern hier eine nachgewiesene Zustimmung geben müssen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> es hat schon gründe warum Minderjährige bestimmte Dinge nicht dürfen. Es hat dir nicht geschadet, zugegeben, mir auch nicht, aber ich kenne genug Kinder die völlig überfordert mit vielen Dingen sind. Ich bin voll dafür das man mehr auf Alterskontrolle achtet.


Wenn einer von 20 Jugendlichen (schon halb erwachsen, keine Kinder mehr!) mit Pornos überfordert ist, soll man dann deswegen den 19 anderen den Spaß verderben?



> Was Geschäfte betrifft, man ist als Minderjähriger nicht voll Geschäftsfähig, gesetzlich. Wenn da was schief läuft und du z.B. bei einem 14 Jährigen etwas kaufen willst, 300€ überweist, und er dir nichts liefert... rate mal wer der Dumme ist.


Ein 29-Jähriger kann dich genauso gut betrügen.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

@Jever_Pilsener
Den Spaß verderben? es gibt Gesetze... die mögen zwar nicht immer für den einzelnen richtig sein, aber im Queerschnitt hat es seinen Grund warum es diese gibt. Es gibt 16 Jährige die sich erwachsen verhalten, ebenso wie 22 Jährige die man am besten noch mal in den Kindergarten schicken sollte. Nur irgendwo muss eine gesetzliche Grenze sein und die ist nun mal bei 18. 

Ja, ein 29 Jähriger kann mich auch betrügen, keine Frage. Nur kann ich diesen direkt mit einer Anzeige belangen, was bei Minderjährigen nicht so einfach geht. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ja, ein 29 Jähriger kann mich auch betrügen, keine Frage. Nur kann ich diesen direkt mit einer Anzeige belangen


Nicht wenn er irgendwo im Ausland sitzt und die Identität/Konto eines per Spam-Mail angeworbenen Mittelmannes missbraucht.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

Na, jetzt werden aber die Extremen ausgepackt.


----------



## rabe08 (17. Juli 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Grell_Sutcliff
> Das lässt sich regeln, kein Ding.
> 
> @Jever_Pilsener
> ...



Ein 14 jähriger ist beschränkt geschäftsfähig und strafmündig. Beim ersten mal kriegt er ein "Du böser Junge" vom Staatsanwalt, meine 300€ lasse ich mir vom Gericht titulieren und hole sie mir wieder - plus Zinsen - wenn er 35 Jahre alt ist. So ein Titel gilt 30 Jahre...


----------



## rabe08 (17. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) hat  eine Ausweispflicht für das Internet gefordert. Sie ist Teil eines  15-Punkte-Sofortprogramms im Kampf gegen Netz-Kriminalität, das der  Verband der Bundesregierung vorgelegt hat. Der BDK-Vorsitzende Klaus Jansen sagte dazu  der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung : "Was wir brauchen, ist ein  verlässlicher Identitätsnachweis im Netz. Wer das Internet für Käufe,  Online-Überweisungen, andere Rechtsgeschäfte oder Behördengänge nutzen  will, sollte sich zuvor bei einer staatlichen Stelle registrieren lassen  müssen."



Klar, wenn ich in einen Laden in der Stadt gehe, brauche ich auch erst den "Deutschen Konsumenteausweis". Dort könnte ich genauso rechtswiedrig handeln, z.B. mit selbstgedrucktem Geld bezahlen. 

Ein sichereres Verfahren für online-Überweisungen könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, es gibt dort viele erprobte Verfahren, die nur auf Ihre Einführung warten. Eine staatliche Stelle braucht man dafür wirklich nicht. 

Aha, Behördengänge per Internet... Da gibt es einige ganz wenige Piloten. In der breite geht da gar nichts. 

Hat der Mann schon mal was von Identitätsdiebstahl gehört? Als wäre eine Registrierung sicher....




Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Jansen forderte die schwarz-gelbe Bundesregierung auf,  endlich "Verkehrsregeln" für das Internet zu schaffen: "Inzwischen steht  das Gewaltmonopol des Staates auf dem Spiel." Das Internet habe sich  zum größten Tatort der Welt entwickelt, und die Bundesregierung verharre  immer noch in der Zuschauerrolle. "Kompetenzgerangel, Unvermögen und  Blauäugigkeit führen zu unfassbarem Politik-Versagen."



1. Das Gewaltmonopol des Staates steht auf dem Spiel? Klar, jeden Tag werden Menschen im Internet vermöbelt... 

2. Herr Jansen hat nichts von der Politik zu fordern. Er ist Vorsitzender einer Vereinigung von Mitarbeitern der Exekutive. Er und seine Kollegen haben durchzuführen, was die Legislative (die Politiker) beschließen. Er sollte sich mal klar werden, was seine Funktion in einem Rechtsstaat ist. Im Gegensatz zu Politikern - man kann von ihnen sonst halten, was man will - verfügt er nicht über eine demokratische Legitimierung durch den Souverän - das deutsche Volk. Also den Ball schön flach halten, der BDK könnte wenn das so weiter geht als verfassungsfeindliche Organisation eingestuft werden...



Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Die  Kriminalbeamten verlangen auch klare "gesetzliche Befugnisse für offene  und verdeckte Ermittlungen im Internet, speziell in sozialen Netzwerken  wie Facebook, SchülerVZ oder Twitter". Zudem solle die Polizei das Recht  bekommen, "Trojaner, Viren und Schadprogramme von privaten Rechnern  entfernen zu dürfen", die zuvor von Kriminellen unbemerkt gekapert  worden seien. "Gegenwärtig gibt es hier eine riesige rechtliche  Grauzone", kritisierte Jansen. Es sei zudem dringend erforderlich, "Spezialeinheiten für Computerkriminalität" in jeder Polizeibehörde  einzurichten.
> Jansens Verband hält es für unverzichtbar, "flächendeckend Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften für Netz-Kriminalität  einzurichten".



Ich will auch eine Menge... Die Mitarbeiter der Exekutive sollen einfach Ihre Arbeit machen. Ein alles umfassendes Überwachungsnetz geht mit unserer Verfassung nicht konform, ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre des Bürgers ist ohne Verdacht auf eine nicht unerhebliche Straftat nicht zulässig. Ermitteln ohne Straftat ist auch nicht möglich. All dieses sind  Vorgehensweisen von Diktaturen und nicht von demokratischen Rechtsstaaten.




Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Ferner verlangen die Kriminalbeamten den Aufbau eines  nationalen Internet-Zentrums beim Bundeskriminalamt, in dem alle Fäden  aus den Bundesländern zusammenlaufen und Spezialisten ein tägliches  Lagebild erstellen. Jansen: "Attacken auf die digitale Infrastruktur des  Landes können sich ähnlich verheerend auswirken wie atomare Angriffe."
> 
> 
> Nachzulesen unter Kriminalbeamte für Internet-Ausweispflicht - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland



Das sind definitiv keine Aufgaben, die bei einer Polizeibehörde anzusiedeln sind. Eher beim Geheimdienst oder der der Bundeswehr.

Naja, zum Internet muß halt jeder was sagen. Sachkenntnis ist unerheblich.


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

Reicht schon wenn man die Ip weiß... 
Muss denn noch mehr sein?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Reicht schon wenn man die Ip weiß...
> Muss denn noch mehr sein?


 Ja natürlich! Vater Staat möchte wissen welche Schuhgröße du hast, was dein Lieblingsgericht ist usw. Bald kommt dann der Internetführerschein oder das Halsband mit Peilsender... Echt unglaublich auf was für'n mist sich Polizei & Politiker immer wieder ausdenken nur um an unsere Daten/PC's ranzukommen...


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

Ja ok, aber man kann alles übertreiben...
Ich weiß nicht wo das helfen soll, ehrlich.
Hilft doch nur, die Privatsphäre zu zerstören.


----------



## Eurocorp (18. Juli 2010)

eines tages wird es vielleicht so sein wie in dieser kleinen anekdote, findet man überall im netz. sicher etwas übertrieben, doch wer weiß schon ...

Pizzabestellung im Jahr 2015 
*Kunde*: 
"Hi, ich möchte etwas bestellen." 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Kann ich bitte erst Ihre NIDN haben?" 
*Kunde*: 
"Meine Nationale ID Nummer, ja, warten Sie, die ist 6102049998-45-54610 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Vielen Dank, Herr Schwardt. Sie wohnen in der Rosenstrasse 25 und Ihre Telefonnummer lautet 89 568 345. Ihre Firmennummer bei der Allianz ist 74523 032 und Ihre Durchwahl ist 56. Von welchem Anschluss aus rufen Sie an?"  
*Kunde*: 
Hä? Ich bin zu Hause. Wo haben Sie alle diese Informationen her?" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Wir sind an das System angeschlossen." 
*Kunde*: (seufzt) 
"Oh, natürlich. Ich möchte zwei von Ihren Spezial-Pizzen mit besonders viel Fleisch bestellen." 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Ich glaube nicht, dass das gut für Sie ist." 
*Kunde*: 
"Wie bitte??!!" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Laut Ihrer Krankenakte haben Sie einen zu hohen Blutdruck und extrem hohe Cholesterinwerte. 
Ihre Krankenkasse würde eine solche ungesunde Auswahl nicht gestatten." 
*Kunde*: 
"Verdammt! Was empfehlen Sie denn?" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Sie könnten unsere Soja-Joghurt-Pizza mit ganz wenig Fett probieren. 
Sie wird Ihnen bestimmt schmecken." 
*Kunde*: 
"Wie kommen Sie darauf, dass ich das mögen könnte?" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Nun, Sie haben letzte Woche das Buch 'Sojarezepte für Feinschmecker' aus der Bücherei ausgeliehen. Deswegen habe ich Ihnen diese Pizza empfohlen." 
*Kunde*: 
"Ok, ok. Geben Sie mir zwei davon in Familiengrösse. Was kostet der Spass?" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Das sollte für Sie, Ihre Frau und Ihre vier Kinder reichen. 
Der Spass, wie Sie es nennen, kostet 45 Euro." 
*Kunde*: 
"Ich gebe Ihnen meine Kreditkartennummer." 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Es tut mir leid, aber Sie werden bar zahlen müssen. 
Der Kreditrahmen Ihrer Karte ist bereits überzogen." 
*Kunde*: 
"Ich laufe runter zum Geldautomaten und hole Bargeld, bevor Ihr Fahrer hier ist." 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Das wird wohl auch nichts. Ihr Girokonto ist auch überzogen." 
*Kunde*: 
"Egal. Schicken Sie einfach die Pizza los. Ich werde das Geld da haben. Wie lange wird es dauern?" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Wir hängen ein wenig hinterher. Es wird etwa 45 Minuten dauern. Wenn Sie es eilig haben, können Sie sie selbst abholen, wenn Sie das Geld besorgen, obwohl der Transport von Pizza auf dem Motorrad immer etwas schwierig ist." 
*Kunde*: 
"Woher wissen Sie, dass ich Motorrad fahre?" 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Hier steht, dass Sie mit den Ratenzahlungen für Ihren Wagen im Rückstand sind und ihn zurückgeben mussten. Aber Ihre Harley ist bezahlt, also nehme ich an, dass Sie die benutzen." 
*Kunde*: 
"@#%/$@&?#!" (F... You) 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Achten Sie lieber darauf, was Sie sagen. Sie haben sich bereits im Juli 2006 eine Verurteilung wegen Beamtenbeleidigung eingefangen." 
*Kunde*: 
(sprachlos) 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Möchten Sie noch etwas?" 
*Kunde*: 
"Nein, danke. Oh doch, bitte vergessen Sie nicht, die beiden kostenlosen Liter Cola einzupacken, die es laut Ihrer Werbung zu den Pizzen gibt." 
*Pizzakurier*: 
"Es tut mir leid, aber die Ausschlussklausel unserer Werbung verbietet es uns, 
kostenlose Softdrinks an Diabetiker auszugeben." 
*Kunde*: 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## .Mac (18. Juli 2010)

Frisch aus Fefes Blog, der Typ (Jansen) hatte mal gefordert Deutschland per Knopfdruck aus dem Internet zu nehmen.


Da wundert mich überhaupt nix mehr wenn der sowas schon fordert.


----------



## SCUX (18. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Überwachungsstaat - mehr brauch ich ja wohl nicht zu sagen.


Was wäre deine Alternativ? Alles so lassen? 



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Internet sollte eine gewisse Anonymität behalten..


Sofern es nicht um eine verdeckte Ermittlung geht passiert doch nichts….ist ja nicht so das jeder oben rechts im Eck deine Daten lesen kann^^
Die Frage ist ja – wieso sollte das Netz bei starker Nutzung immer noch Freiwildzone bleiben?? Draußen in der Welt kannst du jederzeit kontrolliert werden und musst Auskunft geben....egal ob mit Ausweis oder Nummernschild.....so ist das halt...schon seit deiner Geburt angefangen bei der U1-Untersuchung bis hin zur Meldepflicht....
*Das hat ja weniger mit Überwachungs-oder Polizeistaat zu tun, sondern mehr mit Sozialstaat….also dort wo man genau so überwacht wird das man beschützt wird….*
*Es gibt jha nur ne Hand voll Möglichkeiten wie Bevölkerungen zusammenleben...und ich weiß nicht ob wir Deutsche uns da großartig beschweren können wenn ich mir die Anderen so anschaue *
Ist ja nicht so dass das Netz ein Treffpunkt für nette Leute ist und der Staat was dagegen hat das man die Namen nicht kennt….




Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Genau diese Seiten wie zb. xhamster, youporn, tube8, xvideos usw. stammen aus dem Ausland (Amerika) und die Deutsche Gesetzgebung dürfte die Betreiber, kaum interessieren.


Hier sollte es ein Zoll geben…nirgends darf man einfach so etwas ins Land einführen….wieso im Netz? ist ja für manche toll das es so ist...aber wieso ist es da so?? ist doch sonst niegends im Leben so......



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> So schlimm, wie alle immer behaupten, ist das nicht. Ich war auch schon mit 14 auf FSK18-Seiten unterwegs, es hat mir nicht geschadet. Mit 15 habe ich im Marktplatz eines Forums Crysis gekauft, auch nicht schlimm.
> Ich habe schon mit gefaktem Geburtsdatum bei Shops bestellt, die eigentlich erst ab 18 versenden (nein, keine Sexshops, ganz normale Gebrauchsgegenstände). Ich habe, wie man es eben macht, sofort überwiesen. Die Ware kam an, der Verkäufer hat Gewinn gemacht, niemandem wurde geschadet. Das wäre mit Alterskontrolle nicht möglich. [/QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin mit 15 das erste Mal auf der Straße Auto gefahren, hat weder mir noch der Strasse oder einen Anderen geschadet!! Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an wie oft man was macht und wie viele dies dann auch wirklich tun…wenn etwas was eigentlich nicht sein sollte (warum auch immer) DENNOCH sehr oft passiert…
> ...


----------



## ole88 (18. Juli 2010)

des mitm pizza boten is so lol absolut genial echt derb das es so vielleicht sein wird, hammer.
irgendwie hab ich angst um die zukunft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> wenn die dann die dinger einfach so entfernen dürfen, werden die mit sicherheit auch später ganz andere dinger entfernen (Warez und co.)



Vor allem bedeutet die Tatsache, dass sie irgendetwas auf meinem Rechner machen können, dass dort Sicherheitslücken bestehen, über die sie mich eigentlich informieren sollten...



> was für ein dummer vergleich. bei einer Atombombe werden  über 100.000 menschen getötet und gebiete über jahrzehnte atomar verstrahlt. mir wäre nicht bekannt das bei z.b. einem einwöchigem internetausfall die o.g. sachen eintreten



Wenn ich die heutige Entwicklung noch ein Jahrzehnt in die Zukunft interpoliere, könnte ich mir durchaus ähnliche Opferzahlen vorstellen. Am Internet hängt mitlerweile soviel (einschließlich der Atomkraftwerke )...
Es bringt zwar niemanden direkt um, aber wenn das Verkehrswesen, die Stromversorgung, die Grundversorgung mit so ziemlich allen,... von einem Tag auf den nächsten ausfällt, dann hätte das katastrophale Auswirkungen. Zudem wäre ein solcher Ausfall ggf. global. Im Gegensatz zu Naturkatastrophen (wo auch sehr viele Leute nicht an der Katastrophe sterben, sondern am Zusammenbruch der Infrastruktur danach) gäbe es keine Hilfe von außen.




Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Genau diese Seiten wie zb. _piiiiiiiieeeeeeep_ usw. stammen aus dem Ausland (Amerika) und die Deutsche Gesetzgebung dürfte die Betreiber, kaum interessieren.



Bitte keine einschlägigen Pornoseiten beim Namen bewerben, für haben hier schließlich noch keinen Ü18-Check 




Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> So schlimm, wie alle immer behaupten, ist das nicht. Ich war auch schon mit 14 auf FSK18-Seiten unterwegs, es hat mir nicht geschadet. Mit 15 habe ich im Marktplatz eines Forums Crysis gekauft, auch nicht schlimm.



Sagst du - und du bist schonmal der allerletzte, der das objektiv beurteilen kann 
Aber selbst wenn es stimmt (imho schwer zu sagen, zu den Auswirkungen von Medienkonsum auf die Entwicklung gibt es wohl deutlich mehr Meinungen als Fakten), wäre das ein Thema für die Frage, ob es sowas wie Jugendschutz überhaupt bzw. in welchem Maße geben sollte.
Aber das ein Jugendschutz, der gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wurde, dann auch durchgesetzt werden muss, das gebietet schlichtweg die Rechtsstaatlichkeit.




rabe08 schrieb:


> 2. Herr Jansen hat nichts von der Politik zu fordern. Er ist Vorsitzender einer Vereinigung von Mitarbeitern der Exekutive. Er und seine Kollegen haben durchzuführen, was die Legislative (die Politiker) beschließen. Er sollte sich mal klar werden, was seine Funktion in einem Rechtsstaat ist. Im Gegensatz zu Politikern - man kann von ihnen sonst halten, was man will - verfügt er nicht über eine demokratische Legitimierung durch den Souverän - das deutsche Volk. Also den Ball schön flach halten, der BDK könnte wenn das so weiter geht als verfassungsfeindliche Organisation eingestuft werden...



Auch als Mitglied der Exekutive kann man sich dafür einsetzen, dass die Legislative der Exekutive die Werkzeuge in die Hand gibt, die sie braucht, um den Ansprüchen der Gesellschaft Rechnung zu tragen.
Und in einer Sache hat er imho recht: Internetkriminalität ist massiv auf dem Vormarsch und die Polizei steht -mangels Gesetzen und Personal- daneben und tut nichts. Wenn auf einmal Reihenweise Straßenhändler auftauchen würden, die tolle Ware zu günstigen Preisen anbieten und dann mit dem Geld und der (gefakten) Ware in der Hand wegrennen, dann würde man hartes durchgreifen fordern. Wenn das gleiche auf eBay passiert, soll es normal sein?
(viele weitere Beispiele ließen sich finden)

Da ist es imho wirklich höchste Eisenbahn, dass die Politik dafür sorgt, dass geltendes Recht auch durchgesetzt werden kann.



> Das sind definitiv keine Aufgaben, die bei einer Polizeibehörde anzusiedeln sind. Eher beim Geheimdienst oder der der Bundeswehr.



Bundeswehr hat im inneren nichts zu suchen, Geheimdienst ist für Terror auch nicht verantwortlich, sondern für Spionage.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (18. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte keine einschlägigen Pornoseiten beim Namen bewerben, für haben hier schließlich noch keinen Ü18-Check


 Yo! Sorry! Werd's mir merken keine Schleichwerbung mehr für Pornoseiten zu machen, die heutzutage schon jeder 10jährige kennt...


----------



## Terence Skill (18. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem bedeutet die Tatsache, dass sie irgendetwas auf meinem Rechner machen können, dass dort Sicherheitslücken bestehen, über die sie mich eigentlich informieren sollten...


 
Das seh ich genauso...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich die heutige Entwicklung noch ein Jahrzehnt in die Zukunft interpoliere, könnte ich mir durchaus ähnliche Opferzahlen vorstellen. Am Internet hängt mitlerweile soviel (einschließlich der Atomkraftwerke )...
> Es bringt zwar niemanden direkt um, aber wenn das Verkehrswesen, die Stromversorgung, die Grundversorgung mit so ziemlich allen,... von einem Tag auf den nächsten ausfällt, dann hätte das katastrophale Auswirkungen. Zudem wäre ein solcher Ausfall ggf. global. Im Gegensatz zu Naturkatastrophen (wo auch sehr viele Leute nicht an der Katastrophe sterben, sondern am Zusammenbruch der Infrastruktur danach) gäbe es keine Hilfe von außen.


 
Naja, das halte ich doch für reichlich überzogen... Wie kommst du darauf das sämtliche Versorgungen nur mit Internet laufen? Selbst wenn heutzutage die meisten Systeme Online gesteuert werden, so kann man jedes System auch immer "per Hand" bedienen. Ich denke nichts fällt aus, wenn es kein Internet gäbe...Vielleicht vorrübergehend für ein paar wenige Stunden, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Yo! Sorry! Werd's mir merken keine Schleichwerbung mehr für Pornoseiten zu machen, die heutzutage schon jeder 10jährige kennt...



Danke. PCGH läuft in solchen Dingen leider Gefahr, von Leuten zu belangt werden, die nicht unbedingt realistische Vorstellungen vom heutigen 10jährigen haben.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Naja, das halte ich doch für reichlich überzogen... Wie kommst du darauf das sämtliche Versorgungen nur mit Internet laufen? Selbst wenn heutzutage die meisten Systeme Online gesteuert werden, so kann man jedes System auch immer "per Hand" bedienen. Ich denke nichts fällt aus, wenn es kein Internet gäbe...Vielleicht vorrübergehend für ein paar wenige Stunden, aber das wars dann auch schon.



Es mag sein, dass sich viele Systeme noch von Hand regeln ließen. Die Frage ist aber: Wieviele können das auch? Wo sind sie? Wie kommen sie da hin? Wie läuft die Koordination?

Ein Szenario im Zeitalter der IP-only-Kommunikation:

Wenn das Netz zusammenbricht, fallen schlagartig nicht nur Internet und E-Mail, sondern auch Festnetztelefon und die Anbindung der Handy-Basisstationen aus. Kommunikation wäre nur noch per Funk möglich, d.h. mit Ausnahme der Bundeswehr, ggf. Luftsicherung (die zumindest in den ersten Stunden sehr viel besseres zu tun haben werden, aber -s.u.- ggf. auf ihre Ablöse verzichten müssen...) und enventuell THW wären nur noch ein paar Hobbyfunker in der Lage, über längere Strecken Kontakt herzustellen. Gerade in Großstädten fällt ein Teil der Ampelanlagen aus. Die Steuerung vieler Kraftwerke mag direkt auf lokale Steuerung wechseln (wenn es nur ein Anschlag auf die eigentliche Netzstruktur war, aber gerade Kraftwerke könnten ein direktes Sekundärziel werden), aber ohne die europaweite Koordinierung, die mangels Kommunikation ausfällt, wird Augenblicklich eine Lawine von Sicherheitsschaltungen das Netz stilllegen, weil Produktion und Entnahme aus dem Ruder laufen. Damit steht auch der Schienenverkehr vollständig - mit etwas Glück bevor ausgefallene Signalanlagen für schwere Unfälle gesorgt haben.

Ergebniss der ersten 1-5 Minuten nach dem Schlag:
Keine Kommunikation
Kein Verkehr
Kein Strom

"manueller Betrieb" dürfte in den meisten Fällen folgende fast unlösbare Probleme nach sich ziehen:
- Herausfinden wer im Betrieb überhaupt weiß, wie das ging: Hoffentlich hängt die Mitarbeiterdatenbank (die garantiert nicht als sicherheitskritisch eingestuft wurde) an einer Notstromversorgung...
- diesen anrufen jemanden schicken, ihn holen
- je nach Glück zu Fuß, mit dem Fahrrad oder ggf. sogar Motorrad. Denn auf den Straßen wird der normale Verkehr zwischen mehreren Unfallschauplätzen zum stehen gekommen sein, die sich ohne Benachrichtigung von Abschleppern und Polizei auch erst in Tagen auflösen werden. Verschärfend kommt hinzu, dass binnen Stunden nach dem Ausfall viele Leute zusätzlich auf dem Weg nach Hause oder zu Noteinkäufen gemacht haben -> alle Straßen sind dicht.
- hoffen, dass er zu Hause ist. Sonst warten, bis er kommt
- zurück laufen ggf. fahren (man bedenke hierbei Stecken von ggf. mehreren Dutzend km)
- manuelles anfahren versuchen
bis hier hin sind, je nach reaktionsschnelle und Entfernung ein paar Stunden bis zu einem Tag vergangen, bis die ersten Versuche unternommen werden, das Stromnetz wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Problem: Wenn nicht gerade ein Blitzmerker bei der Bundeswehr auf die Idee kam, Lautsprecherbestückte Vehikel loszuschicken, die zur nicht-Nutzung von Strom auffordern, besteht weiterhin das Problem aus Angebot und Nachfrage. Ohne Koordination zwischen den Umspannwerken,... wird es Stunden dauern, bis auch nur Teile des Landes einigermaßen stabil mit Strom versorgt werden können.
Für die ist dann erstmal aufatmen angesagt, für den Rest gilt weiterhin -und das seit mitlerweile bis zu 36h:
- Kein Trinkwasser
- Keine Kühlanlagen für verderbliche Lebensmittel (die einen erheblichen Anteil an unserem Konsum ausmachen)

Und das ist der Punkt, an dem ich Tote (über die paar 1000 Unfalltote, die es bis hierhin gab) für wahrscheinlich halte. Nicht bei einigermaßen fitten Leuten, aber die üblichen Alten, Kinder, Kranke werden ihre Probleme mit einer Mischung aus Haferflocken und z.B. Flusswasser haben.
Denn eine lückenlose Versorgung wird so schnell nicht wiederhergestellt sein. Nach dem der Strom wieder da ist, werden vermutlich die Wasserwerke innerhalb von ein paar Stunden wieder ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb garantieren können, denn die Regeln eh noch viel von Hand. Aber in den nächsten Tagen greift langsam das Problem der Lebensmittel:
Zwischen der Ernte von Obst/Gemüse bzw. der Schlachtung und dem Verkauf im Laden vergeht eine gewisse Zeit. Dieses (z.T. rollende) "Lager" ist nach einem Tag ohne Kühlung aber nur noch Gammel und es wird entsprechende Tage dauern, bis die nächste Charge den Kunden erreichen könnte.
Ein Effekt, der doppelt zementiert wird: Ohne ihre Rechner und Kommunikation werden gerade internationale Speditionen mehrere Tage brauchen, bis klar ist, wer was wann von wo nach wo bringen muss. Lokal wird es ebenfalls mehrere Tage dauern, bis die Straßen wieder frei sind. Denn neben der Unfallschäden haben sich am ersten Tag noch weitere Probleme entwickelt haben:
- Die Leute übernachten nicht in ihren gestauten Autos, sondern lassen sie da stehen.
- Ohne Strom keine funktionierenden Zapfsäulen. Ohne Sprit haufenweise liegengebliebene Autos
Mit etwas Glück ringt sich die Bundeswehr direkt zum Einsatz schweren Räumgerätes ab, aber vermutlich brauchen die schon mehrere Tage, bis überhaupt geklärt ist, dass im Inland mehr Bereitstellen dürfen, als die Notkommunikation für andere.
Über längere Strecken hängt es stark von der Bahn ab: Gab es keine Unfälle, kann man hoffen, dass sie den Güterverkehr priorisieren und innerhalb eines Tages wieder am laufen haben. Gab es dagegen welche, siehts ganz schlecht aus. Wir kürzlich zu beachten war, braucht die Bahn allein für das heranholen eigenen Räumgerätes 1-2 Tage, wenn Kommunikation und Strom funktionieren. Fällt beides aus und sind zudem mehrere Fälle zu bearbeiten, würde ich mit 1-2 Wochen vor Wiederaufnahme des Verkehrs rechnen. (wenn bis dahin niemand die stromlosen Leitungen geklaut hat  )
Auf eine Notversorgung braucht man sich auch keine Hoffnung zu machen: Die Notfallpläne gehen von regionalen Katastrophen mit ein paar 100.000 ggf. 1-2 Millionen Betroffenen in Großstädten aus und zielen auf koordinierte Hilfe aus anderen Landesteilen ab. Ohne Kommunikation gibt es aber keine Koordination und "andere Landesteile" sind selbst betroffen, die Zahl der Hilfsbedürftigen beträgt mit 80 Millionen ein vielfaches aller Planungen.

Das wird sich übrigens auch rückkoppeln: Bis nach der Wiederherstellung von Strom und Wasser das gesamte komplexe Versorgungsnetz wieder angefahren werden kann, macht sich sein Fehlen bereits bemerkbar. D.h. Leute werden nicht in der Lage sein, zu helfen, oder sie werden damit beschäftigt sein, sich selbst zu helfen.

Unterm Strich:
Totalausfall des Netzes => 1-2 Tage kein Trinkwasser und 4-5-6 Tage keine Nahrungsmittel in weiten Teilen Deutschlands. Das kann man überleben (zumal ein Teil der Bevölkerung nicht "morgen Getränke" kaufen musste und ggf. ein Bißchen Reiß und Reserven noch im Schrank hat), aber wenn man bereits vorher geschwächt war oder sich z.B. durch Konsum von unsauberen Wasser Krankheiten holt, dann wird es grenzwertig. Bei 80 Millionen Menschen sind 100.000 Grenzfälle (<1%) wohl eher niedrig gegriffen.

Zum Glück ist ein andauernder Totalausfall drei Kragenweiten oberhalb dessen, was Hacker bislang geschafft haben.


----------



## Terence Skill (18. Juli 2010)

Nun, du hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben, das muss man dir lassen. Aber dennoch scheint mir einiges an schwarzmalerei dabei zu sein. Es ging ja um den Ausfall des Internet´s... Strom war und würde dennoch da sein. Muss ja auch, ohne Strom kein Inet, aber nicht andersherum. Auch wenn hier mal der Strom ausgefallen ist, so hat man dennoch Wasser. Vielleicht nicht warm, aber Wasser ist da. Zumindest eine Zeitlang sorgen Wasserspeicher dafür. Größere Anlagen wie Kraftwerke etc. sind immer 24/7 besetzt. Mit den Anlagen kennen die sich garantiert auch genug aus.
Kühlanlagen laufen oft auch mit Otto-Motoren, genauso wie Notstromaggregate oder die Kühlung im Nahrung transportierendem LKW.
Schlimmer als der Ausfall des I-Net wäre ein Flächendeckender Stromausfall... Dann könnte dein Szenario sogar recht treffend sein. Es ist allerdings mehr als unwahrscheinlich das Flächendeckend ganz Deutschland lahmgelegt werden würde/könnte. Dafür gibt es viel zu viele voneinander Unabhängige Stromnetze.
Vor dem Inet-Zeitalter hats ja auch alles prima geklappt.


----------



## frEnzy (19. Juli 2010)

Also, wenn ich ein deutscher Kriminalbeamte wäre, dann wäre mir der Herr Jansen äußerst peinlich! Viel mehr Inkompetenz kann man in einem Interview ja kaum von sich geben, als er es jetzt getan hat.

_- staatliche Registrierung für Onlineshoping, Onlinebanking, digitale Behördengänge und jede andere Form von Geschäftemacherei._
Genau, und wenn wir das nächste mal bei Aldi einkaufen gehen wollen, lassen wir uns das schriftlich von einer Polizeistreife genehmigen.

_- Verkehrsregeln für das Internet, zur Sicherung des staatlichen Gewaltmonopols (im Netz)._
Was zur Hölle meint er damit???

_- das Internet sei mittlerweile der größte Tatort der Welt._
Der größte Tatort der Welt ist immer noch die reale Welt und nicht das Internet  Ok, das sind nur Spitzfindigkeiten...

_- offene und verdeckte Ermittlungen etwa in sozialen Netzwerken._
Dürfen die Beamten etwa von ihrem Arbeitsplatz aus nicht auf Facebook zugreifen? 

_- Ein digitales Hausdurchsuchungsrecht für Studi-VZ, Facebook und Co. soll eingeführt werden._
Gute Idee. Vor allem deswegen, weil die meisten Menschen immer und überall das gleiche Passwort nutzen. Wäre schon praktisch das zu kennen... Vor allem aber wird das gut funktioneren, wenn die deutsche Polizei bei einem US-Unternehmen anklopft und die Zugangsdaten von deren Kunden haben will ^^

_- Die Kriminalpolizei soll als digitaler Kammerjäger Viren, Trojaner und andere Schadprogramme von gekaperten Rechnern entfernen dürfen._
Gerne! Wenn die Profis von Kaspersky gescheitert sind dann rufe ich beim BKA an, damit die perfekt ausgebildeten Kriminalbeamten mir den Rechner sauber halten... 

_- Attacken auf die digitale Infrastruktur des Landes könnten ähnlich verheerend Auswirkungen wie atomare Angriffe haben_
Zu viel "Stirb langsam 4.0" gesehen?

_- Schwerpunkt-Staatsanwaltschaften für Netz-Kriminalität und ein nationales Internet-Zentrum beim Bundeskriminalamt, das die Ermittlungen koordiniert und täglich Lagebilder erstellt, sollen eingeführt werden._
Klar, man kann auch mit Atombomben (um mal bei dem Vergleichsmittel seiner Wahl zu bleiben) auf Spatzenjagd gehen 

_- Ein "Reset-Knopf" für das Internet ist nötig, über den sich die landesweiten Netze im Ernstfall vom Internet abklemmen ließen, um digitale Angriffe schnellstmöglich zu stoppen._
1. Klar, wenn mir ein Terrorirst ins Bein schießt, strecke ich mich sofort mit einem Kopfschuss selbst nieder, nur um sicher zu gehen, dass er mich nicht tötet 
2. Ist das gar nicht möglich! Wie stellt er sich das vor?
3. Selbst wenn es möglich wäre: Warum sollten wir genau das tun, was wir seit Jahren versuchen zu verhindern, dass es jemand anderes tun kann? Sollen wir den "Terroristen" die Arbeit abnehmen?
4. Nach einem Angriff einzuschreiten ist wohl etwas zu spät...
5. Jedes System hat Sicherheitslücken! Davon auszugehen, dass DIESES System (wie auch immer es funktionieren soll) keine hätte, die durch falsche Bedienung oder eben einen Hackerangriff zur Stilllegung der gesamten Wirtschaft und des öffentlichen und privaten Lebens führen würde, ist irgendwei weltfremd 

_- Durch Computerbetrug habe sich die Schadenshöhe von 253.000 Euro auf etwa 500.000 im vergangen Jahr fast verdoppelt._
Nach dem Satz nahm er seine Hand mit dem ausgestreckten kleinen Finger langsam vom gehässig grinsenden Mund und wartete vergeblich darauf, dass der Schock über diesen imensen Betrag bei den Zuhörern einsetzte. Was aber nicht geschah. Wahrscheinlich war die Erinnerung an die vielen, vielen Milliarden Euro noch zu deutlich, die im Banken- und EU-Sumpf von unseren Ländern versenkt wurden. Haben Banken und EU-Regierungen eigentlich einen Resetknopf?  Und was ist überhaupt "Computerbetrug"? 

*Fazit:* Viel Dünnschiss mit wenig Substanz  Immerhin hat er mit einer Behauptung recht: _"Laut BDK seien aktuell nur ein Prozent der 260.000 Polizisten für Ermittlungen im Internet ausgebildet." _Dass er zu den anderen 99% gehört, hat er ja jetzt eindeutig bewiesen. Dazu wäre aber kein großes Interview voller Müll nötig gewesen. Eine kleine Meldung wie "Herr Klaus Jansen, Vorsitzender des BDK, hat Angst vorm Internet" über die dpa verbreitet hätte es auch getan


----------



## Lindt (19. Juli 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Frisch aus Fefes Blog, der Typ (Jansen) hatte mal gefordert Deutschland per Knopfdruck aus dem Internet zu nehmen.


Einfah nur eins: LOOOOOOOL

Ich bezweifle, dass der Typ weiss wie man einen Computer anschaltet. 

Auserdem bringt das doch sowieso nix, den "Netzausweis" umgeht man mit VPN, softwarewareseitige Sperren werden gecrackt und der Hardware kommt man mit dem Lotkolben bei.
Also gilt: Hunde, die bellen, beissen nicht!


----------



## hardwarekäufer (19. Juli 2010)

Man sollte es wenn dann nur so handhaben, dass für eine Anmeldung ( inkl. Datenänderung ) die zum Umgang mit Zahlungsmitteln im Internet befähigt bei einer Behörde die Identität nachgewiesen werden muss.
So könnte man es zumindest Betrügern bei Ebay zB erheblich erschweren.
Es ist leichter sich im Internet als jemand anders auszugeben, als mit einem gefälschten Ausweis gegenüber einem Beamten.


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

Behörden Sachen und Bestellungen kann ich auch per Fax,
Post oder am Telefon  erledigen da fragt keiner nach dem Ausweis,
währe ja noch schöner .´ Wahrscheinlich sieht man da eher eine Neue Einnahme Quelle genau wie mit der Grünen Plakette die 10 € kostet,
denn sicherlich ist so einen regestierung auch nicht um sonst  und man braucht Geld für Griechenland ?

2. kann man an Hand der IP Adresse und Uhrzeit eh jeden Zugriff zurückverfolgen  jede Aktivität zurückverfolgen ,
und jeder Internet Inhaber haftet für seinen Anschluß und ist  beim
Provider mit seinen Adresse Daten regestiert ,
also Straftaten kann man über das Internet eh nicht unbemerkt tätigen , ein fähiger Staatsanwalt  schafft  sogar noch nach einem 1/2  Jahr das zu ermitteln .

wenn ich z.b, an die ID Nummer eines anderen Users komme 
und ins Internet Caffee gehe kann ich dmait noch 
einfcher Gaunerreihen mit machen .
als Lifer  Adresse wird dann ma schnell eine andere schein Adresse  angegeben  und gesagt das ist meine Frima ...

also damit macht den evtl. Betrug  noch einfacher und perfeckt 
scheinbar haben die Herschaffen die  so was fordern nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Internt/Kriminalität und Datenschutz ?
und solche Herren bekommen ihr Geld aus unseren Steuer Geldern
das ist nicht zu fassen .


----------



## MomentInTime (20. Juli 2010)

Denn in einem sind sich alle Diktaturen einig: Anonymität im Internet ist schlecht !1!!


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

wohl war was die aber nicht ganz unterbinden können,
im Internet Kaffee bin ich anonym und wenn ich von einer öffentliche Telefon Zelle telefoniere auch und wenn ich bei einem PostBrief meinen Namen und Absender weg lasse auch 
so weit die Realität und die Anonymität ist auch ganz Sinnvoll damit 
nicht irgendwelche Gauner die Daten nutzen 
um dich dann später mit Werbung zu belästigen  
oder mit den Daten dir nachher einen Vertrag/Abo behaupten .
Unbewußt oder Absicht Dummheit ? leisten man da schon mal in gewisser weise Beihilfe?
wenn man mit so was kommt wie Internet-Ausweispflicht  
was für andere Straftaten die dann andere gegen dich begehen können weil die dann  leichter an deine  Daten  kommen 
und damit Verträge ohne deine Zustimmung machen können .

die ganzen Aktionen haben doch nur noch ein Ziel weitere Entmündigung des Bürgers ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Nun, du hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben, das muss man dir lassen. Aber dennoch scheint mir einiges an schwarzmalerei dabei zu sein.
> ...
> Schlimmer als der Ausfall des I-Net wäre ein Flächendeckender Stromausfall... Dann könnte dein Szenario sogar recht treffend sein. Es ist allerdings mehr als unwahrscheinlich das Flächendeckend ganz Deutschland lahmgelegt werden würde/könnte. Dafür gibt es viel zu viele voneinander Unabhängige Stromnetze.
> Vor dem Inet-Zeitalter hats ja auch alles prima geklappt.



Damals stimmte deine (vor)letzte Aussage auch noch 
Aber heute gibt es keine unabhängigen Stromnetze mehr, wir leben in einem Europaweiten Verbundnetz. Und damit es da zu keiner Überlastung kommt, muss sehr sorgfältig geregelt werden, an welchem Ende wieviel Strom eingespeist und/oder entnommen wird. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Stromausfälle im letzten Jahr in größeren Teilen Deutschlands, weil ein Kabel beschädigt wurde, als einige Kapazitäten schon am Limit waren. Alternativ auch an den alten Fall in Nordamerika, als athmosphärische Effekte den halben Kontinent still gelegt haben.
Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die nötige Feinabstimmung des einen Netztes nicht mehr möglich ist, wenn die Kommunikation zwischen den Verteilerzentren und den Kraftwerken ausfällt.
(und selbst wenn das nicht sicher ist: Solange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen ist, wäre ein Plan B z.B. in Form einer Not-Entkopplung der deutschen Datennetze sehr wünschenswert)



frEnzy schrieb:


> _- Verkehrsregeln für das Internet, zur Sicherung des staatlichen Gewaltmonopols (im Netz)._
> Was zur Hölle meint er damit???



Wie auch bei anderen Dingen, die moderne Medien betreffen, gibt es z.T. größere Graubereiche zwischen dem, was die alten Gesetze angestreben und den Verhältnissen des Internets, auf dass sie sich nicht anwenden lassen.
Primitives Beispiel, das mir als erstes einfällt: Vertrieb von ab18-Inhalten an deutsche Minderjährige von ausländischen Servern. Man mag vom Jugendschutz halten, was man will - aber er ist gesetzlich geregelt und sollte so etwas verbieten. Aber es gibt afaik keinerlei Mechanismus, wie man entsprechende Verbrechen ahnden sollte. Der Staat ist nicht mehr in der Lage, die Einhaltung seiner Gesetze zu überwachen.
Umgekehrt -um auf das "Monopol"- einzugehen, könnte man die Überwachung von Nutzern durch einige Konzerne (Google, Internetanbieter sogar im Auftrag des Staates) kritisieren, da derartige Maßnahmen außerhalb des Internets eigentlich in die Hand des Staates/der Polizei und nur in diese gehören.



> _- offene und verdeckte Ermittlungen etwa in sozialen Netzwerken._
> Dürfen die Beamten etwa von ihrem Arbeitsplatz aus nicht auf Facebook zugreifen?



Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie ihre Rechner nicht für private Zwecke nutzen dürfen.
Sehr sicher bin ich mir aber, dass der Gesetzgeber keinerlei Regelung vorsieht, wie in (formell) "geschlossenen" Netzwerken ermittelt werden soll. StudiVZ, Facebook & Co können ihre hahnebüchernen Verletzungen der Privatsphäre z.T. nur deswegen betreiben, weil sie das ganze als geschlossene Gesellschaft definieren, so dass "Fremde" ja gar keinen Zugriff haben.
Ich weiß es nicht genau, ich würde davon ausgehen, dass polizeiliche Ermittlungen in derart geschlossenen Systemen nur mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl zulässig wären.
Dass da bessere Lösungen her müssen, sollte klar sein.



> _- Ein digitales Hausdurchsuchungsrecht für Studi-VZ, Facebook und Co. soll eingeführt werden._
> Gute Idee. Vor allem deswegen, weil die meisten Menschen immer und überall das gleiche Passwort nutzen. Wäre schon praktisch das zu kennen... Vor allem aber wird das gut funktioneren, wenn die deutsche Polizei bei einem US-Unternehmen anklopft und die Zugangsdaten von deren Kunden haben will ^^



S.o.:
Ich denke nicht, dass sie hinter Passwörtern her sind.



> _- Schwerpunkt-Staatsanwaltschaften für Netz-Kriminalität und ein nationales Internet-Zentrum beim Bundeskriminalamt, das die Ermittlungen koordiniert und täglich Lagebilder erstellt, sollen eingeführt werden._
> Klar, man kann auch mit Atombomben (um mal bei dem Vergleichsmittel seiner Wahl zu bleiben) auf Spatzenjagd gehen



Stichwort: Wirtschaftsspionage, Drogenhandel, Verbreitung extremistischer Propaganda inklusive Planung von und Aufruf zu Morden, Kinderpornographie,... - sicher, dass es im Internet nur Spatzen zu finden gibt?



> _- Ein "Reset-Knopf" für das Internet ist nötig, über den sich die landesweiten Netze im Ernstfall vom Internet abklemmen ließen, um digitale Angriffe schnellstmöglich zu stoppen._
> 1. Klar, wenn mir ein Terrorirst ins Bein schießt, strecke ich mich sofort mit einem Kopfschuss selbst nieder, nur um sicher zu gehen, dass er mich nicht tötet
> 2. Ist das gar nicht möglich! Wie stellt er sich das vor?
> 3. Selbst wenn es möglich wäre: Warum sollten wir genau das tun, was wir seit Jahren versuchen zu verhindern, dass es jemand anderes tun kann? Sollen wir den "Terroristen" die Arbeit abnehmen?
> 4. Nach einem Angriff einzuschreiten ist wohl etwas zu spät...



Wenn man nicht mit bereits eingeschleusten Automatismen arbeitet, dauert es eine Weile, sämtliche größeren Server in Deutschland zu crashen. Ein paar Sekunden würden für automatische Schutzschaltungen bereits ausreichen. Und technisch ist das durchaus möglich, denn das scheinbar so vielverzweigte "Netz" ist in weiten Teil eher ein Baum und es gibt nur wenige, große internationale Verbindungen. Schaltet man diese ab, hat man alle Systeme diesseits vor Angreifern außerhalb in Sicherheit gebracht.
Der Vergleich mit dem Kopfschuss ist also absolut unangemessen. Passender wäre ein Schiff:
Das soll auf ganzer Länge nutzbar sein.
Jetzt macht pumpt dir ein Terrorist vorne Wasser rein. Was machst du?
a) Schotten dicht, um den unbeschädigten Teil des Schiffes nutzbar zu halten
b) Schotten offen lassen, schließlich würde es die Pläne des Terroristen unterstützen, wenn die Durchgängigkeit innerhalb des Schiffes reduziert wird.
(Anm.: "c) Terrorist schnappen, Pumpe abschalten" funktioniert bei globalen Daten/Wasserleitungen nicht  ) 




amdintel schrieb:


> 2. kann man an Hand der IP Adresse und Uhrzeit eh jeden Zugriff zurückverfolgen  jede Aktivität zurückverfolgen ,
> und jeder Internet Inhaber haftet für seinen Anschluß und ist  beim
> Provider mit seinen Adresse Daten regestiert ,
> also Straftaten kann man über das Internet eh nicht unbemerkt tätigen , ein fähiger Staatsanwalt  schafft  sogar noch nach einem 1/2  Jahr das zu ermitteln .



Seit die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt wurde, ist das schwerer geworden. International (Proxy!) sowieso ein Problem. Und am Anfang der ganz große Haken:
"Anzeige gegen unbekannt".


----------



## Quicksylver (20. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wohl war was die aber nicht ganz unterbinden können,
> im Internet Kaffee bin ich anonym und wenn ich von einer öffentliche Telefon Zelle telefoniere auch und wenn ich bei einem PostBrief meinen Namen und Absender weg lasse auch
> so weit die Realität und die Anonymität ist auch ganz Sinnvoll damit
> nicht irgendwelche Gauner die Daten nutzen
> ...




Beachtet dass die Forderungen nicht von iwelchen höheren Politikern kommen, sondern von Typen einer -ichbinwichtig- Gewerkschaft kommen, die vll einfach nur neidisch sind die Stelle beim Bnd nicht bekommen zu haben und sich trotzdem toll fühlen wollen.
Nichtsdestotrotz sollten solche Forderungen nie erfüllt werden!
Ich denke solche Daten haben bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

Quicksylver schrieb:


> Beachtet dass die Forderungen nicht von iwelchen höheren Politikern kommen, sondern von Typen einer -ichbinwichtig- Gewerkschaft kommen, die vll einfach nur neidisch sind die Stelle beim Bnd nicht bekommen zu haben und sich trotzdem toll fühlen wollen.
> Nichtsdestotrotz sollten solche Forderungen nie erfüllt werden!
> Ich denke solche Daten haben bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen



ich werde mal etwas deutlicher,

wie ich schon sagte man kann  heute alles zurückverfolgen,
dank Digitaler Vermittungs Stellen...
auch jedes Telefon Gespräch und auch wenn keine  Fang Schalung existiert vom normalen Anschluß , so und das wird auch gemacht äwenn die Tragweite eines Straftats Bestand sehr hoch ist, z.b Mord ...
oder du kündigst öffentlich in einen Forum was bestimmtes an,
da dauert es 2 bis 3 Stunden und du bekommst besuch vom BKA


----------



## frEnzy (21. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie auch bei anderen Dingen, die moderne Medien betreffen, gibt es z.T. größere Graubereiche zwischen dem, was die alten Gesetze angestreben und den Verhältnissen des Internets, auf dass sie sich nicht anwenden lassen.
> Primitives Beispiel, das mir als erstes einfällt: Vertrieb von ab18-Inhalten an deutsche Minderjährige von ausländischen Servern. Man mag vom Jugendschutz halten, was man will - aber er ist gesetzlich geregelt und sollte so etwas verbieten. Aber es gibt afaik keinerlei Mechanismus, wie man entsprechende Verbrechen ahnden sollte. Der Staat ist nicht mehr in der Lage, die Einhaltung seiner Gesetze zu überwachen.
> Umgekehrt -um auf das "Monopol"- einzugehen, könnte man die Überwachung von Nutzern durch einige Konzerne (Google, Internetanbieter sogar im Auftrag des Staates) kritisieren, da derartige Maßnahmen außerhalb des Internets eigentlich in die Hand des Staates/der Polizei und nur in diese gehören.


Mir ist durchaus klar, dass es Bereiche gibt, die nach unserer Rechtsprechung nicht in Ordnung sind, die im Netzt aber problemlos zu finden und zu nutzen sind. Dass der Staat da hinterher ist, dass die nationalen Regeln eingehalten werden, ist auch klar. Es gibt aber kein "Deutsches Internet". Das Ding ist international und kann schwerlich mit nationalen Gesetzen geregelt werden. Dazu kommt dieser schwammige und völlig undefinierte Begriff der "Verkehrsregeln" im Internet. Da ist mir absolut nicht klar, was er meint. Ich glaube sogar, dass er selbst nicht weiß, was er da fordert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie ihre Rechner nicht für private Zwecke nutzen dürfen.
> Sehr sicher bin ich mir aber, dass der Gesetzgeber keinerlei Regelung vorsieht, wie in (formell) "geschlossenen" Netzwerken ermittelt werden soll. StudiVZ, Facebook & Co können ihre hahnebüchernen Verletzungen der Privatsphäre z.T. nur deswegen betreiben, weil sie das ganze als geschlossene Gesellschaft definieren, so dass "Fremde" ja gar keinen Zugriff haben.
> Ich weiß es nicht genau, ich würde davon ausgehen, dass polizeiliche Ermittlungen in derart geschlossenen Systemen nur mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl zulässig wären.
> Dass da bessere Lösungen her müssen, sollte klar sein.


Klar, es gibt Webseiten von deutschen Firmen/Personen aber mir ist nicht klar, wie die Regierung, ohne dicke Zensurmechanismen zu etablieren, verhindern will, dass ich mir z.B. Uncut Games in Österreich kaufe. In den österreichischen Onlineshops gelten wahrscheinlich die östereichischen Gesetze und nicht die deutschen. Genau so frage ich mich, wie die deutsche Polizei eine "Hausdurchsuchung" bei Facebook machen will. Das Unternehmen, die Server und sowieso ALLES von Facebook ist sonstwo auf der Erde stationiert, wahrscheinlich irgendwo in den USA, da es ein us-amerikanisches Unternehmen ist, aber eben nicht in Deutschland! Wo wollen die da einen Angriffspunkt haben? Wenn die deutsche Polizei bei Facebook anklopft und gerne die Daten ein paar deutscher User zu durchsuchen, wird denen Facebook im besten Fall ihre übliche Preisliste vorlegen. Daten gegen $ ist ja nun mal deren Geschäftsmodel 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.o.:
> Ich denke nicht, dass sie hinter Passwörtern her sind.


Und ich glaube nicht, dass es unglaublich wichtige Dinge bei Facebook und StudiVZ zu finden gibt, wegen denen es sich lohnt, so einen Wind zu machen, wie Jansen es fordert. Da kann ich aber natürlich auch völlig daneben liegen und Facebook ist der Terroristenhort schlechthin 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stichwort: Wirtschaftsspionage, Drogenhandel, Verbreitung extremistischer Propaganda inklusive Planung von und Aufruf zu Morden, Kinderpornographie,... - sicher, dass es im Internet nur Spatzen zu finden gibt?


Deine Beispiele sind natürlich gut ausgewählt ^^ Das Netzt ist aber kein Sumpf voller Verbrecher. Gegen Wirtschaftsspionage sollte sich jede Firma, allein schon aus eigenem Interesse, selbst schützen. Ich würde als Firmenchef den Teufel tun und das dem Staat überlassen  Drogen können nicht per Mail verschickt werden und die Kommunikation zwischen den Drogenbaronen dürfte höchstwahrscheinlich verschlüsselt ablaufen. Die sind ja auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen  Außerdem sollte das ein immer noch höchst analoges Geschäft sein ^^ Und so viel extreme Propaganda, Aufrufe zu Morden und KiPo gibt es im Netz nun auch wieder nicht, als dass sich da soetwas lohnt. Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die ein paar gut ausgebildete Beamte da sitzen haben, die wissen, wie man die aktuellen Gesetze nutzt. Das dürfte auf Jahre hin reichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht mit bereits eingeschleusten Automatismen arbeitet, dauert es eine Weile, sämtliche größeren Server in Deutschland zu crashen. Ein paar Sekunden würden für automatische Schutzschaltungen bereits ausreichen. Und technisch ist das durchaus möglich, denn das scheinbar so vielverzweigte "Netz" ist in weiten Teil eher ein Baum und es gibt nur wenige, große internationale Verbindungen. Schaltet man diese ab, hat man alle Systeme diesseits vor Angreifern außerhalb in Sicherheit gebracht.


Ich sag mal Satelitenverbindungen, Handyverbindungen, Ferngespräche... es gibt immer Wege in ein abgeschottetes Netz. Mal abgesehen davon halte ich die Chance von einem so großen, erfolgreichen Angriff für seeeeehr gering. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Server gegen gewisse Angriffe geschützt sein dürften. Da müsste schon viel Science Fiction wahr werden, damit das wirklich klappt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Kopfschuss ist also absolut unangemessen. Passender wäre ein Schiff:
> Das soll auf ganzer Länge nutzbar sein.
> Jetzt macht pumpt dir ein Terrorist vorne Wasser rein. Was machst du?
> a) Schotten dicht, um den unbeschädigten Teil des Schiffes nutzbar zu halten
> ...


Man muss sich nur die Folgen eines Abschalten des Internets in Deutschland mal angucken, und du wirst sehen, dass ein Kopfschuss durchaus ein recht treffendes Beispiel ist. Warst du das nicht, der gerade von einer zusammenbrechenden Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft mit Milliarden Schäden und zig tausend Toten geschrieben hat?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt wurde, ist das schwerer geworden. International (Proxy!) sowieso ein Problem. Und am Anfang der ganz große Haken:
> "Anzeige gegen unbekannt".


Schwerer ja aber auch nicht wirklich. Denn das, was da verboten worden ist, hat nichts mit dem Speichern deiner IP zu tun, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damals stimmte deine (vor)letzte Aussage auch noch
> Aber heute gibt es keine unabhängigen Stromnetze mehr, wir leben in einem Europaweiten Verbundnetz. Und damit es da zu keiner Überlastung kommt, muss sehr sorgfältig geregelt werden, an welchem Ende wieviel Strom eingespeist und/oder entnommen wird. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Stromausfälle im letzten Jahr in größeren Teilen Deutschlands, weil ein Kabel beschädigt wurde, als einige Kapazitäten schon am Limit waren. Alternativ auch an den alten Fall in Nordamerika, als athmosphärische Effekte den halben Kontinent still gelegt haben.
> Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die nötige Feinabstimmung des einen Netztes nicht mehr möglich ist, wenn die Kommunikation zwischen den Verteilerzentren und den Kraftwerken ausfällt.
> (und selbst wenn das nicht sicher ist: Solange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen ist, wäre ein Plan B z.B. in Form einer Not-Entkopplung der deutschen Datennetze sehr wünschenswert)


 

Welche Stromausfälle meinst du denn? Letztes Jahr gab es keine Nennenswerten... Und der Ausfall in Nordamerika war 1965... wegen eines defekten Relais.
Verbundnetz heisst noch lange nicht das es nicht unabhängig wäre. Bahnstromnetz und Verbrauchernetz werden auch unabhängig voneinander Betrieben.
Wir leben schliesslich nicht von der Energie eines einzigen Kraftwerkes. Es gibt zig verschiedene Stromquellen, jede könnte für sich bestimmte regionale Teile versorgen, problemlos. Falls sie nicht für anderes gedacht sind wie nicht schwarzstartfähige Kraftwerke anlaufen zu lassen. Nicht zu vergessen rüsten sich immer mehr Deutsche mit einer Photovoltaikanlage aus...
Und wenn es bisher Stromausfälle gab, dann NIE Flächendeckend.
Das N1 Kriterium, nach dem die Verbrauchernetze betrieben. werden sichert ausserdem ab das es keinen regionalen/überregionalen zusammenbruch geben darf, aus dem Grund weil ein Gerät/Leitung defekt ist.
Die wahrscheinlichkeit das es zu einem Deutschlandweitem Stromausfall kommt, gehen Richtung 0...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Juli 2010)

Man muss einfach betrachten, von wem diese Forderungen und Überlegungen kommen und welche Gesamtansicht sich daraus ergibt: 

Die Sicherheitsbehörden des Staates haben nun mal die Aufgabe möglichst 100% Sicherheit für den Bürger zu erbringen (auch wenn das weder technisch noch gestalterisch zu 90% möglich ist).

*Sicherheit gibt es allerdings immer nur auf Kosten von Freiheit.*

Als Korrektiv zu den Forderungen stehen also persönliche Schutzrechte des Bürgers. Diese Rechte zu schützen, gibt es wiederum andere staatliche Organe und zusätzlich den Bürger selbst, welcher dazu Vereinigungen und Initiativen gründen und bilden kann, um sich gegen überbordenden Sicherheitswahn und den Abbau der Freiheiten zu wehren.

Ein ganz normaler Vorgang...

Allerdings nehmen in letzter Zeit (10 Jahre/Ground Zero) die Bestrebungen zum Freiheitsabbau äquivalent proportional zur angestrebten Erhöhung der Sicherheit in erschreckendem Maße zu. Die Abwehr dieser durchaus als Angriff zu wertenden Bestrebungen übernimmt für uns niemand freiwillig. Wir müssen das eigenständig abwägen und uns in dem entsprechenden Umfang wehren.

Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Elena, usw. sind nur Meilensteine auf diesem Weg. Er wird lang und beschwerlich. Aber je weiter wir ihn gehen umso mehr werden folgen und umso schwerer wird es für die Sicherheitsfanatiker Lücken und Hintertüren zu finden. 

Also, wachsam bleiben.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

Wir haben das Sommer Loch und grade in der Zeit machen immer gerne unbedeutende Personen mit solchen Parolen gern auf sich aufmerksam
um Gehör  und Aufmerksamkeit beim Volk und in der eigenen Partei  zu erwirken, weil die Chefs sind ja alle im Urlaub nun ist dir Bahn free für ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus klar, dass es Bereiche gibt, die nach unserer Rechtsprechung nicht in Ordnung sind, die im Netzt aber problemlos zu finden und zu nutzen sind. Dass der Staat da hinterher ist, dass die nationalen Regeln eingehalten werden, ist auch klar. Es gibt aber kein "Deutsches Internet". Das Ding ist international und kann schwerlich mit nationalen Gesetzen geregelt werden. Dazu kommt dieser schwammige und völlig undefinierte Begriff der "Verkehrsregeln" im Internet. Da ist mir absolut nicht klar, was er meint. Ich glaube sogar, dass er selbst nicht weiß, was er da fordert.



Er fordert, dass die Politik eben diesen schwammigen Definitionsmangel aufhebt und klare, umsetzbare Gesetze macht. Wie das praktisch aussieht, ist wortwörtlich der Job der Politiker - aber aus Sicht eine Kriminalbeamten (und imho nicht nur aus dessen) ist ein vollkommen rechtsfreier Raum, in dem jeder tun und lassen darf, was er gerne möchte bzw. kann, inakzeptabel.



> Und ich glaube nicht, dass es unglaublich wichtige Dinge bei Facebook und StudiVZ zu finden gibt, wegen denen es sich lohnt, so einen Wind zu machen, wie Jansen es fordert. Da kann ich aber natürlich auch völlig daneben liegen und Facebook ist der Terroristenhort schlechthin



Diverse Fälle übler Nachrede sollten schonmal kein Problem sein. Sexuelle Belästigung Minderjähriger ist bekannt. Verbreitung von Propaganda und Aufrufe zu Straftaten ebenfalls.
Ob das nun "so einen Wind" rechtfertigt, weiß ich nicht. Imho kann man aber nur unschwer weniger Lüftchen machen, als eine einfache Aufforderung auszusprechen. Und das es keine Möglichkeit gibt, gegen diese (würden sie Offline geschen Vergehen polizeiliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, ist nunmal ein Problem, dass man nicht vollkommen totschweigen sollte.



> Deine Beispiele sind natürlich gut ausgewählt ^^ Das Netzt ist aber kein Sumpf voller Verbrecher.



Das ist unerheblich. Gesetze sollen alle Bereiche erfassen, in denen Straftaten (bzw. etwas, dass als solche eingestuft werden sollte) stattfinden. Z.B. gibt es in der BRD auch nur sehr wenige Mörder. Trotzdem ist Mord bei Strafe verboten. Imho eine sinnvolle Regelung.



> Gegen Wirtschaftsspionage sollte sich jede Firma, allein schon aus eigenem Interesse, selbst schützen. Ich würde als Firmenchef den Teufel tun und das dem Staat überlassen



Natürlich ist das den Firmen zu empfehlen. Genauso wie einen Sicherheitsdienst aufm Gelände. Aber darf der Staat die Verantwortung komplett abschieben?
Nein! Für Sicherheit und Ordnung zu sorgen ist der ureigenste und grundlegenste Sinn staatlicher Institutionen.



> Drogen können nicht per Mail verschickt werden und die Kommunikation zwischen den Drogenbaronen dürfte höchstwahrscheinlich verschlüsselt ablaufen. Die sind ja auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen



Ich dachte eher an den Endkungenbereich. Früher gabs mal "Kreuterkissen" aus der Schweiz, heute gibts diverse in Deutschland nicht oder nicht frei erhältliche Medikamente online. Natürlich könnte man auf Verdacht jedes einzelne internationale Paket durchsuchen, anstatt einfach mal ins Internet zu gucken...



> Und so viel extreme Propaganda, Aufrufe zu Morden und KiPo gibt es im Netz nun auch wieder nicht, als dass sich da soetwas lohnt.



Wieviel Vergewaltigung von Kindern ist denn deiner Meinung nach vernachlässigungswürdig?
Wieviele rechtsextreme Organisationen müssen systematisch Propaganda verbreiten, Geschichtsfälschung betreiben, Anhänger anwerben, Aktionen planen,... bis es zuviel ist?



> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die ein paar gut ausgebildete Beamte da sitzen haben, die wissen, wie man die aktuellen Gesetze nutzt. Das dürfte auf Jahre hin reichen.



Äh: Hier beschwert sich ein ?ausgebildeter? Beamter darüber, dass es keine Gesetze gibt, geschweige denn ausreichen Beamte, um sie anzuwenden.




> Ich sag mal Satelitenverbindungen, Handyverbindungen, Ferngespräche... es gibt immer Wege in ein abgeschottetes Netz.



Ferngespräche: Laufen über die Backbones
Handyverbindungen: Laufen über die Backbones
Satellitenverbindungen: Okay. Wieviele dauerhaft bestehende, bidirektionale Internet-Satellitenverbindungen gibt es denn in Deutschland?



> Mal abgesehen davon halte ich die Chance von einem so großen, erfolgreichen Angriff für seeeeehr gering. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Server gegen gewisse Angriffe geschützt sein dürften. Da müsste schon viel Science Fiction wahr werden, damit das wirklich klappt.



Klar. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht vorbereitet sein darf. Insbesondere dann, wenn nicht viel mehr als zentraler Zugriff auf einige wenige Switches erforderlich ist.
(Ich würde übrigens eher DoS-ähnliche Attacken erwarten. Da reicht eine einzige, bislang unbekannte Sicherheitslücke, die z.B. standardmäßig via Windows auf 100ten Millionen von Rechnern vorhanden ist...)



> Man muss sich nur die Folgen eines Abschalten des Internets in Deutschland mal angucken, und du wirst sehen, dass ein Kopfschuss durchaus ein recht treffendes Beispiel ist. Warst du das nicht, der gerade von einer zusammenbrechenden Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft mit Milliarden Schäden und zig tausend Toten geschrieben hat?



Der war ich. Ich war aber auch derjenige, der darauf hingewiesen hat, dass es nicht um ein Abschalten des Internets geht. Es geht um eine Trennung des deutschen Teils vom Rest, um die Stabilität der nationalen Verbindungen sicherzustellen um eben genau diesen Totalausfall zu verhindern.



> Schwerer ja aber auch nicht wirklich. Denn das, was da verboten worden ist, hat nichts mit dem Speichern deiner IP zu tun, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Es hat sehr viel mit der Zeit zu tun, für die IPs gespeichert werden.
Und das ist ein wichtiger Faktor, wenn die IP-Fährte über einen Proxy im Ausland führt, von dem man erst dann Daten erhält, wenn die Polizeibürokratie zweier Länder nebst ggf. zwischengeschalteter Diplomatie alle Durchschläge abgearbeitet hat...




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Welche Stromausfälle meinst du denn? Letztes Jahr gab es keine Nennenswerten... Und der Ausfall in Nordamerika war 1965... wegen eines defekten Relais.



Tatsache. Der war schon 06 
In den USA&Kanada gab es 03 einen noch größeren Ausfall (nicht nur wikipedia.de konsultieren...) - und die genaue Ursache ist in beiden Fällen erstmal egal, mir geht es um die Ausbreitung: Bereits kleine Unstimmigkeiten können zum Ausfall des gesamten Netzes führen. Ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten ist eine Abstimmung aber vollkommen unmöglich.



> Verbundnetz heisst noch lange nicht das es nicht unabhängig wäre. Bahnstromnetz und Verbrauchernetz werden auch unabhängig voneinander Betrieben.



Weil die Bahn andere Frequenzen nutzt und eigene Kraftwerke betreibt...
Findest du innerhalb der EU ein zweites nenneswertes Beispiel?



> Wir leben schliesslich nicht von der Energie eines einzigen Kraftwerkes. Es gibt zig verschiedene Stromquellen, jede könnte für sich bestimmte regionale Teile versorgen, problemlos. Falls sie nicht für anderes gedacht sind wie nicht schwarzstartfähige Kraftwerke anlaufen zu lassen. Nicht zu vergessen rüsten sich immer mehr Deutsche mit einer Photovoltaikanlage aus...



Die Versorgungsleistung für eine Region wäre da, keine Frage. Aber wie versorgt man in einem gekoppelten Netz gezielt eine Region? Das geht nur, wenn der Stromfluss kontrolliert wird, womit wir wieder beim Thema Information&Kommunikation wären. Damit andere Kraftwerke wieder gestartet werden können, muss der noch zur Verfügung stehende Strom eingespeißt werden und es muss verhindert werden, dass er an anderer Stelle wieder entnommen wird...
(Photovoltaik hat übrigens rein gar nichts damit zu tun, da es der deutsche Gesetzgeber bis auf weiteres nicht geschafft hat, eine Regelung zu finden, die die gemischte Nutzung von selbst produziertem und Netzstrom ermöglicht. Abgesehen von einigen Freaks, die ausschließlich eigenen Strom nutzen, dürfte deswegen kein Haushalt über die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten verfügen, denn Strom der eigenen Anlage ohne vorherige Einspeisung zu nutzen.



> Und wenn es bisher Stromausfälle gab, dann NIE Flächendeckend.
> Das N1 Kriterium, nach dem die Verbrauchernetze betrieben. werden sichert ausserdem ab das es keinen regionalen/überregionalen zusammenbruch geben darf, aus dem Grund weil ein Gerät/Leitung defekt ist.



Dann nenn mir doch mal bitte das zweite N für "Kommunikation".




amdintel schrieb:


> Wir haben das Sommer Loch und grade in der Zeit machen immer gerne unbedeutende Personen mit solchen Parolen gern auf sich aufmerksam
> um Gehör  und Aufmerksamkeit beim Volk und in der eigenen Partei  zu erwirken, weil die Chefs sind ja alle im Urlaub nun ist dir Bahn free für ...



1. lesen
2. denken
3. schreiben
Es geht hier um keinen drittrangigen Parteiangehörigen, sondern um den Vorsitzenden des BDK.
Das die Medien außerhalb des Sommerlochs keinen zweiten Blick auf den BDK werfen würden (jedenfalls nicht solange keine richtig dicken Patzer bei irgendwelchen Ermittlungen auftauchen), hat nicht zwingend etwas mit der Bedeutung der Aussagen zu tun.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Juli 2010)

Die Ursache für Stromausfälle ist ganz erheblich und wichtig. Gerade weil die USA über ein völlig veraltetes Netz verfügen. Das Netz dort war und ist nicht für diese Dimensionen an Verbrauchern ausgelegt und so ist klar das es irgendwann den Zusammenbruch gibt. Dennoch ist auch dort oder in Italien, in dem es einen noch größeren Stromausfall gab, dein Szenario nicht eingetreten.

Was meinst du denn immer mit "ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten"? Es müsste schon weltweit der Strom ausfallen damit es keine Satelitten-Telefone usw. mehr gibt. 

Einzelne Regionen können natürlich gezielt versorgt werden. Man kann auch Problemlos einzelne Regionen gezielt abschalten? Das ist für ein Worstcase-Szenario auch so gedacht und manchmal ist das auch nötig um das Netz zu entlasten und die angesprochenen Stromausfälle zu verhindern.

Wer sich eine Photovoltaikanlage ohne Wechselrichter installiert ist selber schuld... Möglich ist auch das Problemlos.

Die wichtigsten Kraftwerke (wie z.b. Atomkraftwerke) verfügen über eigene schwarzstartfähige Kraftwerke, damit brauchst du nicht erst dafür sorgen das der Strom dieser auch bei den Kraftwerken ankommt. Sie dienen allein dem Zweck das Atomkraftwerk hochfahren zu lassen.

Und dein 2. Beispiel für unabhängige Stromnetze:

"Derzeit gibt es in Deutschland vier Übertragungsnetzbetreiber, die die Kontrolle über vier voneinander unabhängige Stromnetze haben." 

Bundesnetzagentur rät Stromkunden zum Wechsel des Anbieters

Zumindest bis Ende Mai war das so. Bauartbedingt sind es auch immernoch 4 verschiedene Netze...

Hab grad keine Zeit mehr, muss erstma bisschen Geld verdienen...


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

Internet-Ausweispflicht 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die Ursache für Stromausfälle 

hääää ?

hallo hier geht es um Internet-Ausweispflicht 
das ist das Thema ,


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...
> hääää ?
> ...


 
Das ist nun einmal die vorgeschobene Begründung (zumindest eine davon) für die Einführung einer Internet-ID.


----------



## Bierseppi (26. Juli 2010)

STASI 2.0 sag ich da


----------



## Progs-ID (3. August 2010)

> Was haltet ihr von der geforderten Internet-Ausweispflicht? Sinnvolles Mittel zur Bekämpfung von Internetkriminalität, oder doch einfach nur Staatsüberwachung?


 Einerseits ist es sicher nicht schlecht zur Bekämpfung. Andererseits kann man es schon als Überwachung ansehen, da es ja wieder alle betrifft. Und das finde ich nicht gut. Die Regierung oder die Leute, welche sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen, geht es sicherlich nichts an, dass ich heute um 13:15 auf dieser Seite war und einen Kommentar geschrieben habe, geschweige denn, das ich hier angemeldet bin.


----------



## frEnzy (3. August 2010)

Ich sehe keinen Vorteil in dem Ausweis. Klar, man kann immer mit mehr Sicherheit argumentieren. Aber genau so, wie ich mich unsicherer fühle, wenn die Polizei direkt neben mir steht, ist dieses gefühlte "Plus" an Sicherheit in keinster Weise mit den Eingriffen in die Freiheit zu rechtfertigen!


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann werden wir alle einen biometrischen Ausweis auf Smartcardbasis, mit einem Zertfikat haben 
- welches Du für Rechtsgeschäfte und/oder elektronische Post (öffentlicher Schlüssel...) 
Gerog Orwell - Big Brother is watching you- Die Vision wird Wirklichkeit. 

Staats-PKI hostet @ google 

Bei den Datenschutzskandalen - ganz toll


----------



## Progs-ID (4. August 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann werden wir alle einen biometrischen Ausweis auf Smartcardbasis, mit einem Zertfikat haben
> - welches Du für Rechtsgeschäfte und/oder elektronische Post (öffentlicher Schlüssel...)
> Gerog Orwell - Big Brother is watching you- Die Vision wird Wirklichkeit.
> 
> ...


Der elektronische Personalausweis ist doch schon entwickelt.


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Der elektronische Personalausweis ist doch schon entwickelt.



biometrisch in Kombination als Smartcard -den gib es noch nicht- sprich Richtung PKI-Nutzung


----------

